# Lute music and other Lute subjects.



## Dorsetmike

I found this site whilst looking for something else (happens tp me a lot)

It has a great quantity of Lute music in Tablature as .pdf and .eps formats also MIDI format which will play in Widows Media player or could be imported to notation software for conversion to notes on staves. The files are all downloadable for free and cover works by most composers from Renaisance and baroque periods.

The page linked below has further links to things about lutes, theorbo, and other contemporary string instruments, even some new and second hand sales. (I have also posted this in the Love of Baroque forum)

https://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~d14708a/tab-serv/tab-serv.cgi


----------



## drmdjones

Thank you very much for this link.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I was browsing various sites yesterday for Theorbos, even found some on Ebay. I found that there are long medium and short ones available; this set me wondering, do they all tune over the same range or do the shorter ones cover higher note than the longer ones; one would expect a longer string to have a lower note than a short one, but I think a thicker string will usually produce a lower note than a thin one of same length;

So my question is do the short ones have thicker strings than the long ones in order to cover the same range or do they have similar strings and cover different ranges? Also would this have a noticeable effect on the sound/timbre.

I also noticed a very wide range of prices - presumably the difference between Oriental "mass production" and western craftsman made.


----------

